# weider Arginine X-plode !!!!



## rouane (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello forum members have queries About weider Arginine X-plode vs no xplode Which is better I purchased weider Arginine X-plode I do not know how to usePlease explain how and how much quantitative The use and thank you


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.dolphinfitness.co.uk/en/weider-arginine-x-plode-500g/28384


----------

